# If Turin replaced Sam



## Turin (Mar 17, 2003)

How much better would the quest have been if Turin was Frodo's companion instead of sam? Or What about if Turin replaced Aragorn, that would be awsome.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 18, 2003)

that's like saying if Luthien was Hurin's lover. I daresay None could be find in Middle Earth in Third Age who was of the caliber of Turin. Not even Aragon.


----------



## Turin (Mar 20, 2003)

Was Turin numenorian?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 20, 2003)

No- he was of the Edain.


----------



## Turin (Mar 20, 2003)

Does it say more about Turin in the Sil.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes.

I'll give you a few details on him.

The most tragic of Tolkien's heroes, Túrin, son of Húrin Thalion and cousin to Tuor, was in his time the most feared of Men by the servants of Morgoth. He did great service to both Doriath and Nargothrond, and is famed for slaying Glaurung, Father of Dragons, but the curse of Morgoth was on him, and evil followed him always. In the Forest of Brethil he came upon his own sister, but through the spells of Glaurung they did not know each other, and wed. After Nienor discovered the truth, she threw herself to her death, and in despair Túrin fell upon his own sword.


----------



## Turin (Mar 21, 2003)

It says all that in UT.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 28, 2003)

What else do you want to know about Tùrin then? 

I think Pippin summed it up completely. If you want to know more then go and read Silmarillion and UT. UT contains one of the best tale written by Tolkien. Nàrn I Hàn Hùrin. Go and read it and I hope you will be satisfied.


----------



## Turin (Mar 29, 2003)

I did read it. Where do you think I got my name? I haven't been able to find the sil in anywhere.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 2, 2003)

It is in the Sil that is where He is first mentioned..........


----------



## Turin (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a question, if I delete this thread will it take away all the posts that I posted on this thread from my post count?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 23, 2003)

Maybe if Turin in the Sil were replaced by Sam, his life wouldn't have been such a disaster. I'd never heard of anyone making so many bad decisions.


----------



## Turin (May 8, 2003)

I am posting this post for the sole purpose of keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *How much better would the quest have been if Turin was Frodo's companion instead of sam? Or What about if Turin replaced Aragorn, that would be awsome. *



If Turin was there, he would probibly run all the way to Barad-dur and slay all he found there, including Sauron ...i taking it from the perspective of when he went on that massive long run...


----------



## Turin (May 9, 2003)

Yeah that would be the most likely thing he would do. Yay!


----------



## Moriquende (May 10, 2003)

I think that if Turin was in Sam's or Aragorn's place everything would go wrong, after all Turin is kind of jinxed,having the curse of Morgoth and all, but he is one the greatest and sadest characters in ME, and one of my favourite ones...
Let's say that he does take Aragorn's place,after slaying everybody in Barad-dur he would realize that Arwen is his sister and fall on his sword, Gondor would never have a king again and Arwen would kill herself...right?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 10, 2003)

LOL, if Arwen was his sister then i dont think that Mr Elrond would let that sharade go on for as long as it does


----------



## Turin (Jun 2, 2003)

If Elrond didn't let Turin marry Arwen Turin would prolly kill Elrond.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jun 4, 2003)

If Turin replaced Sam, then he probably would have killed Merry and Pippin because they were annoying him. Would have accidently killed Legolas in his sleep while he was having a Beleg nightmare. Would have challenged Aragorn's authority at every turn. In short-the mission would have been a disaster. I think he might even have found a way to bump off poor Bill the pony.


----------

